# Catholic funeral incense smells like pipe 'baccy?



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Am I messed up? I went to my wife's uncle's funeral mass and the father had his incense holder thing and every time I'd get a whiff all I could think of was, "Damn, that smells like Frog Morton!" Is there frankinsence in my pipe or what??? 

SB


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

It always reminds me of high school...


Seriously, I never noticed it smelling much like pipe tobacco--I wonder if the incense they use is standardized?


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

yo, smoke that junk!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> It always reminds me of high school...
> 
> Seriously, I never noticed it smelling much like pipe tobacco--I wonder if the incense they use is standardized?


I am amazed you can remember high school.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I know that one...High Mass...Catholic grammar & High School. Wonderful aromas...the resins of certain plants...in this case, frankincense and myrrh.

I burn it every once in a while just for the religious/spirirtual flashbacks.

-Richard


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I am amazed you can remember high school.


I'd be amazed if you graduated high school, wanker.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

croatan said:


> I'd be amazed if you graduated high school, wanker.


I wouldn't be. Arkansas high school ends at third grade


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Wat a grup of comedyans. har har har


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> I wouldn't be. Arkansas high school ends at third grade


And that takes them 14 years to complete.:ss


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

SilvrBck said:


> Am I messed up? I went to my wife's uncle's funeral mass and the father had his incense holder thing and every time I'd get a whiff all I could think of was, "Damn, that smells like Frog Morton!" Is there frankinsence in my pipe or what???
> 
> SB


I hope you didn't mention that thought to anyone at the service.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

taltos said:


> And that takes them 14 years to complete.:ss


And the masses elected one of us, leader of the free world!!!!!

Now who has the education issues?????


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I always liked the smell, it reminds me of when I was an alter boy, which also reminds my of sipping the priest's holy wine when he wasn't looking...boy have I sinned in this life! And yes it does have a distinct smell of latakia in there somewhere. But its not just Catholics, I think you will find it amongst Greek and Russsian orthodox church services too.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

croatan said:


> It always reminds me of high school...
> 
> Seriously, I never noticed it smelling much like pipe tobacco--I wonder if the incense they use is standardized?


im not sure about catholics, but i asked my friends priest (eastern orthodox) about their incense, and he said its pretty much up to him what to burn and he changes it throughout the year.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i know that my wife had mentioned to me on many occassions that some of my pipe tobaccos smell like funeral incense, and i know i've stated as such on here in the forums.
most of the time, it's when i'm smoking a seriously Latakia heavy blend.
i didn't believe her, but i walked back into the garage 30 minutes after i was done smoking, and she was right.

some do smell like funeral incense (vice versa).

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=56385&highlight=incense


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Sort of an old thread... but I just smoked a bowl of Frog Morton last night and immediately I thought this. I used to be an alter boy and afterward, a sacristan at my church and incense was something I was always in charge of. I never will forget that smell. I couldn't believe how similar the aroma was.


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

Hmm... my wife, who's Presbyterian, was surprisingly disappointed this Easter because my parish didn't use incense. Maybe I can use the comparison to the smell of incense to get her to warm up to my pipe smoking a little bit. Incensing our balcony with a little Presbyterian Mixture might be a nice ecumenical gesture :thumb:.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I remember this thread first time round...I think it's super uber cool that someone actually reads old threads...I'd just like to add I always loved that smell when I was an alter boy...no kidding


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

I think the smell is great in case anybody wants to know its frank incence and muir


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

Andy said:


> I think the smell is great in case anybody wants to know its frank incence and muir


Actually, much like pipe tobacco there are different types of incense, frankincense and myrrh are two common ones. And also like pipe tobacco, they're mixed together to make all kinds of blends. If you're particularly devout, or just really like the smell, you can buy your own personal censer, incense and charcoal.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

brianwalden said:


> Actually, much like pipe tobacco there are different types of incense, frankincense and myrrh are two common ones. And also like pipe tobacco, they're mixed together to make all kinds of blends. If you're particularly devout, or just really like the smell, you can buy your own personal censer, incense and charcoal.


I bought some of this (frank and myrrh) when I was visiting a monastic island on holidays in Greece a few years ago. One solitary Greek orthodox monk, very Rasputin like fellow he was too.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I just got through smoking a tin of SG Christmas blend 2007 and it was like smoking incense. It was an alright blend, but I think someone got a little heavy-handed with the cinnamon topping...


----------

